# Hello from Maryland



## Soundrew (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello Boothoids, 

My name is Andrew Roberts (aka Soundrew) and I've just joined. I have an audio company here in the DC area and we do concerts, political events, corporates, theater, etc. I'm looking forward to some interesting discussions on here.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome Andrew, I'm over in Salisbury,Md on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## mbenonis (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome! It's a great community here and we look forward to your insight. Feel free to start posting whenever you feel comfortable doing so.

PS--I moved this thread over to the new member board, as that's the best place to introduce yourself.


----------



## Soundrew (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Mike. Sorry about the poorly located post. I'll get the hang of this in a couple days. I love Blacksburg. I'll be heading through there on my way to Knoxville, TN in a couple weeks. 

Is there a way to engage email notification in my profile so that any thread I contribute to will generate emails when others post? I see that it can be done on a thread by thread basis but havent discovered how to do it more globally.


----------



## Footer (Nov 11, 2009)

Look at the thread subscription options... Its a drop down. It can email.


----------

